

Social Media is Going to Disappear - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2009/03/28/social-media-is-going-to-disappear/

======
barredo
The title is a 'hook'. From the article:

 _By “disappear”, I mean that sooner rather than later, social media as a
hyperbole-driven, standalone, new-kid-on-the-block entity is going to evolve
into a communications, marketing and sales strategy and distribution vehicle
that happens to rely on a variety of valuable and useful online services._

Maybe a "social media will, eventually, merge with the usual stuff" is not as
nice as title

~~~
TheSOB88
Indeed. Incidentally, why can't I downvote this? I've seen negative points on
things, but I don't seem to be able to apply them.

------
iamelgringo
Theres nothing interesting to read here.... move along.

------
Enlightenment
Twitter sucks. It is only for people who don't have real friends and don't
have face-to-face social skills.

~~~
barredo
I made several now face-to-face friends after meeting them on Twitter

